# Lake District - Rico Rally Pics



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

So photobucket has ruined the quality but I honestly cba using Flickr on my phone as it's an absolute ballache

Do have full quality pics on a link if anyone wants to see them though 

So yeah, took hundreds of pics but here's a select few faves. Rico rally arranged a car drive around the Lake District, very exclusive and ranged from a fiesta to a lambo :lol:

Straight from the computer to here also have no computer to do edits etc 















Personal favourite


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a great trip with some nice cars. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> Looks like a great trip with some nice cars. Thanks for sharing


Plenty more nice cars I just Cba uploading them all :lol:

Was some effing quick cars too


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pictures if you get time load some more up ,I'm from Windermere  cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

S3kel said:


> Great pictures if you get time load some more up ,I'm from Windermere  cheers


Awesome 

Been meaning to go through the rest but been so busy I've not had time to do anything


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great pic's fella, some nice metal there :thumb: Shame about the weather


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great cars a nice venue as well.

John Tht.


----------

